# AGRESSIVE AT HOME WITH STRANGERS COCKAPOO



## DONA (12 mo ago)

Hi..I have a lovely black cockapoo who really struggles with separation anxiety...to the point that I really don't go anywhere. We have been working with a dog trainer and things have gotten slightly better. This isn't my issue....He constantly barks at people going past the window, if he hears a bang or knock, if i shout hello to someone over the road. He then proceeds to leg it from wherever he is growling and has even gotten out and bit someone before. Away from the house, I can have him off the lead and he is the most beautiful little boy but in the house is a nightmare. Obviously lock down hasn;t helped and we don't really have many people visiting as I extremely vulnerable. If the dpd driver comes, I have even given him treats to give him but he is like a dog possessed. We are starting another course with the dog trainer to help with this, but I would welcome anyone who has had similar problems to comment on this post as I feel at my wits end...I can't trust my own dog....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would manage the environment so he can no longer practice the barking at people going past, things like covering the window so he can no longer see out or moving furniture whatever to stop that part of the behaviour as it is really not helping. 

I would also be practicing just basic training so he is paying attention to you and then start to have him on lead and do very short sessions where you can practice having the door open and him still responding to you training wise. Treats should come from you not other people and you should be rewarding him for staying calm and focused on you. Management is key too and you need to make sure there is no way he is in a position to be able to bite again as this puts him at serious risk.


----------



## Tipsy (12 mo ago)

DONA said:


> Hi..I have a lovely black cockapoo who really struggles with separation anxiety...to the point that I really don't go anywhere. We have been working with a dog trainer and things have gotten slightly better. This isn't my issue....He constantly barks at people going past the window, if he hears a bang or knock, if i shout hello to someone over the road. He then proceeds to leg it from wherever he is growling and has even gotten out and bit someone before. Away from the house, I can have him off the lead and he is the most beautiful little boy but in the house is a nightmare. Obviously lock down hasn;t helped and we don't really have many people visiting as I extremely vulnerable. If the dpd driver comes, I have even given him treats to give him but he is like a dog possessed. We are starting another course with the dog trainer to help with this, but I would welcome anyone who has had similar problems to comment on this post as I feel at my wits end...I can't trust my own dog....


----------



## Tipsy (12 mo ago)

Tipsy said:


> I have similar issues, an angel on walks, but I struggle to get her to come in from the garden and barking seems be to get me outside rather than at anything in particular.
> I now ration when she goes outside as she thinks we are going to play ,at bedtime in minus temperatures I end up going to bed with the door open to stop any hope that I will join the game


----------



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey Dona
OMG I have the same problem with mine he hates couries anyone in high vis vests, hates the lawn mower man and has just about biten his hand off...... 

Have you tried what 2ndhandgal suggested in the post above as i would be interested to see if it worked? Let me know how you got on


----------

